# Hoyt MSRP



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Anyone know what the Canadian msrp is on the Hoyt Podium X Elite 40 GTX?


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Call Shooters Choice. Think they got one in for someone


----------



## rossetti (Apr 29, 2005)

if not mistaken 1650.00


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

rossetti said:


> if not mistaken 1650.00


that would be black and not much mark up:sad:


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

With your kind of money......what does it matter?

Buy two and keep one as a back up.


----------



## hometownhero (Aug 27, 2013)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> Anyone know what the Canadian msrp is on the Hoyt Podium X Elite 40 GTX?


Depends on the dealers status how good of deal they get from hoyt. If they sell a lot of hoyt's they will get more off. Call a dealer and ask. Also they can not ship bows.


----------



## Flatliner396 (Oct 6, 2013)

Im selling my hoyt pro edge if your interested.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Flatliner396 said:


> Im selling my hoyt pro edge if your interested.


Thanks for the offer but I am looking for a longer ata. 
How do you like the OK bow?


----------



## TRDJer (May 14, 2012)

I was told $1550 for a black 37 with spirals if that's any help


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

TRDJer said:


> I was told $1550 for a black 37 with spirals if that's any help


If you know where I can get one for that price send me a PM pls. 
Very interested.


----------



## Flatliner396 (Oct 6, 2013)

The Absolute 38 is amazing im very happy with it.


----------

